
Python 3 rounds 14.5 down to 14 (i.e. rounds .5 toward even numbers) - machrider
https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/4qkn23/sooo_i_just_noticed_this_but_for_some_reason/
======
mikestew
Okay, I'll bite: Python programmer doesn't know how IEEE rounding (IOW, every
programming language of which I'm aware) works, announces ignorance to the
world. And this is on HN why...? I ask that sincerely, not the usual snarky
"passive-aggressively stating that I don't think this should be on HN" way.
What object lesson did I miss?

~~~
dom2
The way the title was phrased made it seem like there was a weird bug that
only affected the number 14. Extremely bad title.

~~~
mikestew
Good an explanation as any, and kind of how I initially read it. Thanks.

